# First ever Down Syndrome ironman



## Chris Hobson (Nov 11, 2020)

This is great.









						Florida man becomes first person with Down syndrome to finish Ironman triathlon
					

The triathlon consists of a 2.4 mile swim, 112 mile bike ride and a 26.2 mile marathon run.



					www.mysuncoast.com


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2020)

Awwww! - well done indeed Chris Nikic.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 13, 2020)

Brilliant!


----------



## Amity Island (Nov 14, 2020)

Chris Hobson said:


> This is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there's someone leading by example! Truly inspiring for us all.


----------



## rosalindb (Mar 7, 2021)

Wow, what an inspiration


----------

